# FW primarch WIP ,fulgrim and ferrus finished 09/04/2014



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

sorry pics quite dark all comments welcome, once this guys finished which he almost is, ill be starting fulgrim next.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks very good! I'll wait to see the rest!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Would love to see some better quality pics. But it looks like it's coming along nicely from what I can see.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah the day just died here in the uk and got really dark fast so lost alot of natural light, will try and get some done tomz


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

As Djinn said, it looks good so far, but better photos would be welcome.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice start kickboxer. Are you going with the standard basing or something different?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking good so far! :so_happy:

I'm nowhere near brave enough to attempt one of the Primarch's at present :blush:


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> Nice start kickboxer. Are you going with the standard basing or something different?


this is where im kind of stuck , im not sure how to go i was goning to go with sumit really basic just using greys and metalics then washes for dirt and rusts but not to sure

i was very nervous starting this guy but then i got into it armours all done and the face is got to do some red highlights then blood effects and the base, but also i got fulgrim all primed and ready to go after this one and also the money saved for the ferrus preorder when its up oww yeah.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Could wait and do all the bases together? Get a common theme going across all of them. Are you intending on collecting all of them?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks like you're off to a great start. Which shade of gold are you using, and what are you washing it with?


Jacobite said:


> Are you intending on collecting all of them?


Deep down, aren't we all?


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Jacobite
> Are you intending on collecting all of them?
> Deep down, aren't we all?



Just waiting on Mortarion myself.

As for Angron, he looks sweet as. Keep up the good work!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah im planning on collecting them all and the other characters aswell, still gotta get abaddon and lokan then the 2 new ones just released also, i love the HH series and will keep these char miniatures as collectors items not gaming as my area no one really play 30k except for primarch vs battles where they pit them against things like bio titans and all.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

whittsy said:


> Just waiting on Mortarion myself.


Yup, ditto :gimmefive:


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

isnt it horus after lorgar then mortarian which is cool as i cant wait for him either but i really wanna see some more loyalist ones also, ferrus looks to me to be the best so far and i cant wait to paint him.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

Ferrus and Fulgrim go on the same base (or at least the same scene) fighting one another. Even though in the book Fulgrim wields Forgebreaker and Ferrus wields the Flamesword (forgot its name)


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks very good. Hopefully you can better lighted pictures once the model is complete. 

I need to get some of these modesl as I would like all the primarchs eventually. I wonder if they will make an emperor of mankind model?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

do we know when ferrus is up for preorder, i wanna wait till i got him to paint fulgrim


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

humakt said:


> I wonder if they will make an emperor of mankind model?


In all honesty, H, I dearly hope not!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all just getting back onto painting and finishing up a few little titbits on this model before i get my ferrus manus in the post then ill be painting both ferrus and fulgrim up together.

but has anyone any good tips and pointers for painting up a good angron base for this pre heresy monster


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all here a few pics of angron and a few other parts im working on

















the blood effects no where near finished yet as i wanna try the new gw blood effect when its out and base is still a WIP


































ive got a big square base from the orc and gobbo massive spider thing im gonna mount the gorgons and fulgrims base on in the duel pose


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

And might i add god damn it ferrus back packs fiddly


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

just a comparison shot of the size of ferrus hammer compared to a marine


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all got some better pics and some my pics of ferrus all done also, base not done yet tho as wanna finish fulgrim first then paint both bases together. also on angrons base im waiting for the new technical paints from GW , im waiting on the rust effect for the base and blood effect for the blood on his axe and victims



angron







































gorgon


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice work on the plasma pistol on the back, it adds a touch of color to what otherwise could be a very dark mini. Is Fulgrim up next?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> Nice work on the plasma pistol on the back, it adds a touch of color to what otherwise could be a very dark mini. Is Fulgrim up next?


yep in the last pic you can see fulgrim with his base coat of hormagaunt purple applyed, but def looking forward to getting some gold done on him.

thanks with the plasma pistol that what i wanted he is quite a dark colour scheme but i do think the pic makes the miniture look alot darker than it is in the flesh tho. and man there is sooo much detail on him to paint but well worth it,


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

soo ive just pre ordered horus, and almost got fulgrim all done, so ill get pics up of that, then onto lorgar before horus arrives hopefully.

ive also decided I want to add the other characters they have released and releasing to my display cabinet now aswell


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

heres fulgrim finished with ferrus


----------

